# SNL Commercials



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Stevie Wonder/Joe Piscopo camera commercial:

[video=youtube;Oyg2PXF8g6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oyg2PXF8g6I[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Making change:

[video=youtube;ibkDXTquE3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibkDXTquE3k[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2007)

This is my favorite: Oops I pooped my pants

I made a "mockup" of these for my father for his 60th birthday a few years ago.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2007)

Saturday Night Live : Colon Blow Cereal


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Making change:



I love that one because it shows how even the most vaccuous topic can be given a "personal touch" by advertising techniques.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2007)

And who can forget this one.. 

[video=youtube;cXG8RNTp5EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXG8RNTp5EM[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2007)

I love Happy Fun Ball.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Little chocoloate donuts:

MySpaceTV Videos: Saturday Night Live - Little Chocolate Donuts by Saturday Night Live


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Super Bass-O-Matic '76:

[video=youtube;a-sTX7Wd7PM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-sTX7Wd7PM[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Super Bass-O-Matic '76:



 That one was just gross.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Super Bass-O-Matic '76:
> ...



Grosser than "oops I crapped my pants?"


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 22, 2007)

oops!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where you can find the one on "Hell" that appeared in the 80s on SNL?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 23, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Does anyone know where you can find the one on "Hell" that appeared in the 80s on SNL?



Dennis,

Couldn't find it but remember it. Here is the description from a Wiki list of SNL commercials:


> Hell (A Message From The Almighty) - parody of 1980s Michelob commercials where Jon Lovitz, Randy Quaid, Damon Wayans, Anthony Michael Hall and others are shown celebrating their latest conquest in the business world and living the good life until the end of the commercial where they all burn in Hell for living empty, overly ambitious lives.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 23, 2007)

[video=youtube;iHetg_A8_g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHetg_A8_g0[/video]


----------

